# Suche 32 Zoll WQHD 144hz  Monitor



## Nightbloom (3. Februar 2018)

Hey
Ich suche einen Monitor mit oben genannten Kriterien. G-Sync ist mir bei 144hz nicht so wichtig, so dass ich mir den Aufpreis von 200 € spare. Bei 60hz sehe dass schon anders aus. Somit bleiben die 4 Stück übrig: 

Samsung C32HG70 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS ROG Strix XG32VQ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AOC Agon AG322QCX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ViewSonic XG3240C Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nun kann ich mich nicht entscheiden ^^ Hat jemand von euch einen dieser Monitore und kann ihn mir empfehlen? Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? Bei Prad gibt's leider keine Tests dazu.

Und beim Samsung ist mir bei einigen Youtube Videos ein unschönes flimmern aufgefallen, obwohl der ja eigentlich flicker-free hat. Weiß jemand näheres dazu? Weil sonst würde der Samsung schon mal rausfallen, denn flimmern geht für mich gar nicht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (3. Februar 2018)

Nightbloom schrieb:


> Hey
> Ich suche einen Monitor mit oben genannten Kriterien. G-Sync ist mir bei 144hz nicht so wichtig, so dass ich mir den Aufpreis von 200 € spare. Bei 60hz sehe dass schon anders aus. Somit bleiben die 4 Stück übrig:
> 
> Samsung C32HG70 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Hast du den Samsung schon da gehabt? YouTube Videos verfälschen immer die Ergebnisse. Der Samsung ist eigentlich ganz ordentlich laut Datenblatt. Ist aber immer fragwürdig ob der Monitor dann auch wirklich so ist, wie er beschrieben wird.


----------



## Nightbloom (3. Februar 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Hast du den Samsung schon da gehabt? YouTube Videos verfälschen immer die Ergebnisse. Der Samsung ist eigentlich ganz ordentlich laut Datenblatt. Ist aber immer fragwürdig ob der Monitor dann auch wirklich so ist, wie er beschrieben wird.



Nein leider nicht. Das Auffällige war halt, dass das bei allen Videos so war, wo ich mir angeschaut habe. Das verunsichert halt irgendwie. 
Bin eigentlich auch kein Fan von Youtube Videos, wenn's um sowas geht aufgrund Verfälschungen. Aber was bleibt einem anderes Übrig wenn man keine Möglichkeit hat, sich das besagte Stück mal in Echt anzusehen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2018)

Das Backlight des Samsung flimmert mit 340Hz, dass ist auch das was du in den Videos siehst.
Habe den AOC und bin ganz zufrieden.
Nen test zum Asus. ASUS XG32VQ Review | PC Monitors
Da gibt's auch nen Test zum AOC.


----------



## Nightbloom (3. Februar 2018)

Gut zu wissen, dann ist der Samsung nichts für mich. 

Danke für die beiden Tests (kann ich meine tollen Englischkenntnisse unter Beweis stellen ^^). Dann wird's entweder der AOC oder der Asus werden. Laut Datenblatt nehmen die sich ja fast nichts. Nur der Asus hat 125% Farbraumabdeckung (falls das stimmt), ob man dass dann aber auch sieht sei mal dahin gestellt. Und der Kontrast ist höher.


----------

